# Snowblowers PTO vs Hydraulic



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

So I am trying to figure out what the best system would be to setup on a utility tractor, the tractor Im closely considering is 59hp and 50hp at the PTO.

it has one set of rear remotes

Im looking for the most reliable, efficient and durable setup for a front mounted snow blower

What would be the best setup to go with?

1. I know they make front mounted 3 point hitch/ front PTO kits to allow a front snow blower ($10k) + snow blower cost








Front 3-point Hitch + Front PTO -


As the sales and distribution organization for the US, Canadian and Mexican market of the Netherlands based Zuidberg Group - our products...




www.zuidbergna.com





2. Eskrine and similar brands make a front blower that connects a driveshaft all the way to the rear PTO





Front Mount Snowblower - Erskine Attachments


Erskine® snowblowers have been proven for over 50 years by people who need to move snow fast after every snowfall or blizzard.




erskineattachments.com





3. Hydraulic loader mount snow blower with a Hydraulic Power Unit at the rear PTO





Industrial Hydraulic Power Unit - Erskine Attachments


This industrial built and designed 3-point auxiliary hydraulic unit allows you to operate attachments on tractors




erskineattachments.com


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's you location?


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

dieselss said:


> What's you location?


I'm located in the Sierra Nevadas so I get 500+ inches of snow 

It can snow 3 feet in 24 hours or less


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dzl said:


> I'm located in the Sierra Nevadas so I get 500+ inches of snow
> 
> It can snow 3 feet in 24 hours or less


Got any digging out pics


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

#1 Is your best option.

#2 Is going to cost as much or more than the Zuidberg and tie up your rear 3 point and PTO. It also decreases ground clearance a bunch and increases the complexity of changing anything easily.

#3 If you really want a hydro blower, get a skidsteer with hiflo. Utility tractors do not have enough hydraulic flow to run a blower in the amount of snow you get.


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

dieselss said:


> Got any digging out pics



maybe lol


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> #1 Is your best option.
> 
> #2 Is going to cost as much or more than the Zuidberg and tie up your rear 3 point and PTO. It also decreases ground clearance a bunch and increases the complexity of changing anything easily.
> 
> #3 If you really want a hydro blower, get a skidsteer with hiflo. Utility tractors do not have enough hydraulic flow to run a blower in the amount of snow you get.


#1 I agree its less complex and less moving parts... I did just talk to Zuidberg unfortunately their system cannot be installed because the tractor has a MID PTO

2. Yeah its a bummer how many components are involved and the lower ground clearance to run this system

3. It looks like hydraulic power packs put out roughly 30 GPM, thats not enough to run the blower?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe it's been asked already but how long is your driveway?


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

m_ice said:


> Maybe it's been asked already but how long is your driveway?



Its commercial service, just one road I clear is about 2000 feet long
plus 50 homes their driveways range from 16x30 to 16x75


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO...I'd go skid steer with high flow blower but my experience with 600" of snow is zero


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

The only thing concerning about a skid steer is getting it there. How close do you live? Could you drive it there because I definitely wouldn't trailer it.


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

m_ice said:


> The only thing concerning about a skid steer is getting it there. How close do you live? Could you drive it there because I definitely wouldn't trailer it.


I would like to avoid having a skid steer for a few reasons, I have to drive the tractor on-road between sites and sitting in it for 12 hour days does not sound comfortable for a very tall man


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

At 6'4" I can respect that...I was going to recommend a toolcat for road speed but I hate sitting in ours


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

m_ice said:


> At 6'4" I can respect that...I was going to recommend a toolcat for road speed but I hate sitting in ours


the toolcat looks like a sweet machine but I can imagine it being a little cramped for taller people


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

dzl said:


> the toolcat looks like a sweet machine but I can imagine it being a little cramped for taller people


As guys on here will say they are maintenance nightmares and yes they are cramped.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Our cat 259 has a heated seat and that's my most enjoyable skid to operate in the winter. Seat heater on and windows open


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much do you hate yourself


m_ice said:


> As guys on here will say they are maintenance nightmares and yes they are cramped.


Who?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much do you hate yourself
> 
> 
> Who?


I think his name is Sherman


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T. Potter?


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

has anyone used these Hydraulic power packs to run a snowblower on a utility tractor? 









Power Pack Hydraulic Power Unit


This industrial built and designed 3-point auxiliary hydraulic unit allows you to operate attachments on tractors that don’t generate enough hydraulic horsepower on their own. This self-contained unit produces enough gallons per minute allowing you to operate these hydraulically-driven...




quickattach.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're better off getting the rear 3 point PTO thing.


----------



## dzl (Sep 11, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're better off getting the rear 3 point PTO thing.


I'm waiting to hear back if it's compatible with the tractor because it has a Mid pto on it 

No one seems to know including Erskine


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Snow Blowers - ZAUGG AG EGGIWIL


Die ZAUGG AG EGGIWIL ist ein weltweit führendes Unternehmen in der Entwicklung und Herstellung technisch hochstehender Geräte für die Schneeräumung auf Strassen, Schienen, Flugplätzen und die Bearbeitung von Schneepisten. Spezial-Geräte für die Kommunaltechnik und die Bodenreinigung...




www.zaugg.swiss






American distributor






Commercial and Industrial Zaugg Snow Equipment Dealer


Zaugg snow blowers are known for their quality, operational reliability, comfort and long service life. Browse available Zaugg snow blowers at Hardline Equipment




www.hardlineequipment.com


----------



## Oldwildheart (4 mo ago)

How about a tracked skid steer with a snow blower?


----------

